# H150i Elite capellix, b450f Gaming



## levinxrs (28. Juni 2021)

Moin, ich wollte fragen ob die Corsair H150i Elite capellix 360mm auf das b450f Gaming geht. Weil ich sitze hier schon eine Ewigkeit rum und bin am verzweifeln LG


----------



## orca113 (1. Juli 2021)

Was genau ist das Problem? Warum sollte eine AIO nicht auf irgendein Mainboard passen? Drück dich etwas präziser aus.

Wenn du technischen Daten ansiehst da siehst du das es alles hat. Auch einen Pump Connector. 

Nutze selber eine Corsair AIO auf einem Asus Board.


----------

